# Serious PPI here



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Pro Art 100. The guy selling it doesn't _seem_ to know much about it but, the amp is bringing strong money. I'm not a fan of the white 'artsy' versions but, would make an exception for this one. Bad mf'er.

Precision Power Pro Art 100 Car Amplifier, No Res.! - eBay (item 220637188855 end time Jul-25-10 18:47:01 PDT)


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

Pretty RARE Item to come across. One step above the A1200.2 . These babies can run 1 ohm stereo or 2 ohms bridge and not break a sweat. I'll be very surprised if this will sell below the $600 mark.


----------



## coffee_junkee (Jul 13, 2006)

ProArt 100, the baddest of the bad.

Looks to be in pretty good shape given it's age. The pricing is very aggressive given its without the box and assorted literature.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

coffee_junkee said:


> ProArt 100, the baddest of the bad.
> 
> Looks to be in pretty good shape given it's age. The pricing is very aggressive given its without the box and assorted literature.


coffee, do a search under amplifiers, keyword "PPI", sort by "newest listed" and look at all the Art stuff that was posted earlier today (Thursday)! Several A1200's, 600's and more. Someone is liquidating.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

His prices are astronomically high for what they are though. pretty rough looking upon initial inspection. IDK it could just be dust and grime from sitting since 1998. I guess that fact could mean leaking caps too.


----------



## tkim808 (Jul 31, 2010)

Are leaking caps a hard replace in PPI amps?

If I got a PPI amp, and I live in Arizona, where would be a reputable place to have it checked out. I'm in tempe but will go to a reputable dealer or shop that has association to this board through references.


Thanks for any information in advance.

T


----------

